# roaring point report



## UnknownFish (Sep 12, 2007)

went to roaring point today, got up kinda late and didnt leave home til 730 am, finally got there bout 1030 am and there was only 2 other guys there and they said they werent catching much, i threw out sum blood worms to catch a few spot and cut them up and threw that out on 2 10 footers and then went back to catching spot on my ultra lite, fished with the spot for like an hour and got 1 blue, while fishing for spot i caught a 20 inch eel and decided what the heck ima cut this up and try it for the blues and man i got my limit by 5 pm and also caught 2 rays on it, had a blast , another guy showed up while i was catching the blues on the eel and he was using minnows and caught a lil sea trout and the other 2 guys that were there finally got like 2 blues and they hooked up with a 20 inch flounder on squid.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Awesome UF !!! Did you walk to the point or stay along the beach on the Nanticoke side? So you got your 10 blues mostly on cut eel? What were the sizes?

I have caught many an eel but never once thought of using them as cut bait for fish (I know they are great crab bait)

Isn't it nice not having to rub elbows with people on a crowded pier?


----------



## UnknownFish (Sep 12, 2007)

i stayed along the beach on the nanticoke side, and the bllues were like 15-20 inches may have one that is a lil bigger


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Nice going UnknownFish. Thanks for the report. I never thought about cutting up an eel either. I'll have to give it a try. But, those things sure don't make it easy handling them. And their slime is somehow extra hard to wash off. Eh... I'll make Fingers cut the bait.


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

Thanks for the report UF!!! Eels are great bait for stripers when whole as well. FB, don't come near me with your eel.


----------



## UnknownFish (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## Caviman2201 (Sep 15, 2006)

B-E-A-Utiful...


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Nice report UF...where is Roaring Point? Somewhere at the mouth of the Nanticoke I'm assuming... 

Fat little blues...Nice pics too!


----------



## Caviman2201 (Sep 15, 2006)

Here...


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

UnknownFish said:


> i stayed along the beach on the nanticoke side, and the bllues were like 15-20 inches may have one that is a lil bigger


Did you move up to the curving portion or did you hang out near where the path dumps you on the beach?

Nice catch ... those are some plump ones!


----------



## UnknownFish (Sep 12, 2007)

i drove down the path that dead ends at the beach to the left of the campground.


----------



## bivalvebill (Feb 10, 2007)

Hope you had permission that area is posted


----------



## UnknownFish (Sep 12, 2007)

never had a problem in the 10 years i have been going down there, dnr stops by all the time and just checks for license and whats in the cooler, i have never seen a sign there but the one that says no dumping.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Bill ... he means the beach not a special private area. As you know the road splits. Campground to the right and beach/park/point to the left. He just meant he went to the park. 

Since you stomped around down there I assume you know of a few private entrances that get you closer to the point. Are those the ones you say are posted?


----------

